

Swarm Simulator v1.0.18 - franzpeterstein
https://swarmsim.github.io/

======
wongarsu
A nice example of exponential growth.

There isn't really much to this simulation and I still find myself upgrading
things all the time. I guess humans really like seeing numbers go up.

~~~
Otik
Sounds like you would love Cookie Clicker:
[http://orteil.dashnet.org/cookieclicker/](http://orteil.dashnet.org/cookieclicker/)

